# 1893 Wine Press and Crushers (Craigslist)



## ibglowin (Oct 12, 2012)

Check this out!

Wine Press and Crushers

Those look to be in fantastic shape! About the only antique I would ever be interested in buying! LOL


----------



## Rocky (Oct 12, 2012)

Michael, that press would sure look great just off the patio at Chateau Mchaelena! Have it permanently mounted with nice stonework around it, a drain and use it as your press.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 12, 2012)

Its definitely calling my name.........


----------

